# Thread posting order, is it just me or what?



## marknb (Jun 10, 2009)

Heya,

Can someone tell me if there's a way to switch the order in which the posts are presented in a thread?  When I find a thread I want to read up on, I click on the thread, then go to the last post, which is actually the first posted, and read the thread from back to front so that I'm reading the posts in the order they were added.  Is there a way to change this around?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## grothe (Jun 10, 2009)

Read this link....http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=73414


----------



## marknb (Jun 11, 2009)

A gentleman and a scholar, thanks Gene.


----------

